# Complete recovery with vitamins and microelements



## tomtom24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello

For years my patients were asking me how to deal with anxiety and panic attacks. I've found almost all of them have some kind of nutritional deficieny, usually very plain ones - zinc, vitamin D3 or omega 3 fatty acids. What is more imporant, fixing deficiency reduced anxiety symptoms and panic attacks, almost always followed with complete recovery within months.

I'm sure many people here tried some supplements without success - the key is in dosage and synergy, some supplements can't be absorbed without others and some require very high doses. As I'm doing it for life, I was able to find proper dosage for most supplements and my patients were able to recover quickly. Now I'm sharing this on my website, for free. There's no trick, no registration, no "special" supplements - nothing, just pure knowledge, free for you to use.

You can find it under "updated treatment" section at www.neurosis.aquahobby.eu

Feel free to ask me any questions.

ps. sorry for the silly graphic - I'm nutritionist, not a web designer


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

If only it were that easy.

But it isn't. And any number of people here can tell you that.


----------



## tomtom24 (Aug 28, 2013)

It is that easy, at least with panic attacks. I'm quite sure no one here tried to fix his problem like that - as I personally treated alot of people with it and it works nearly always. 

Sure, you can't fix social problems like lack of skills or unability to communicate with supplements, but for panic attacks and general anxiety symptoms it works like a charm.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Health is,ability to support our body metabolism. Sufficient amount of vitamins and minerals is a key factor for metabolic processes normalization. Vitamins are major power sources which are necessary for our activity.

http://empoweredlabs.com/


----------



## Stevebo (Mar 6, 2012)

I do agree nutritional deficiencies play a large role in anxiety & panic. But for some people, getting up infront of a large crowd to do a presentation triggers a panic that frankly zinc, omega-3s, and D3 honestly wont do much. Are abnormally high doses of anything healthy? will that cause a deficiency somewhere else? Anxiety & panic isnt simple. Its very complicated and involves many moving parts. Diet, nutrition, exercise, sleep, stress, surrounding yourself with a positive lifestyle. The list goes on...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

tomtom24 said:


> It is that easy, at least with panic attacks. I'm quite sure no one here tried to fix his problem like that - as I personally treated alot of people with it and it works nearly always.
> 
> Sure, you can't fix social problems like lack of skills or unability to communicate with supplements, but for panic attacks and general anxiety symptoms it works like a charm.


If you can site definitive peer reviewed research I'll be inclined to believe you. But the evidence does not seem to be on your side.


----------



## tomtom24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Meh, some people just WANT to have anxiety and panic attacks. Evidence is all around the internet, everyone can access pubmed nowadays.

peer revieved research? one of hundreds:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16117182

. _In 29 healthy subjects at the upper limit of the normal range of a trait anxiety scale, a mixture of L-lysine and L-arginine (3 g each/day) was administered for 10 days followed by exposure to a psychosocial stress procedure based on public speech. Hormone levels, cardiovascular activation and skin conductance were measured. Amino acid treatment resulted in enhanced adrenocorticotropic hormone, cortisol, adrenaline and noradrenaline levels and galvanic skin responses during stress compared to those in placebo-treated group._

keep in mind it was only one out of ~7 nutrients and only for 10 days.

http://www.pnas.org/content/101/22/8285.full

when they added lysine to the food in the rural region of Syria, plenty of people were anxiety-free in no time.

Same goes for every other nutrient mentioned on my website - zinc, omega 3, vitamin D3, choline and so on.


----------



## Dayvan (Jan 5, 2011)

tomtom24 said:


> It is that easy, at least with panic attacks. I'm quite sure no one here tried to fix his problem like that - as I personally treated alot of people with it and it works nearly always.
> 
> Sure, you can't fix social problems like lack of skills or unability to communicate with supplements, but for panic attacks and general anxiety symptoms it works like a charm.


I second this. I suffered from severe panic attacks at various times in the past, but never connected it to my diet. It wasn't until I began to really pay attention to what I put in my body that the panic attacks subsided. Currently I eat a low GI diet. Mostly Organic meats, oils, nuts, plenty of non-starchy vegetables and salad. Absolutely no gluten, dairy, sugar, caffeine or artificial preservatives or sweeteners.

It has done wonders for my anxiety, however it hasn't really made a difference in my antisocial behavior and avoidance.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

tomtom24 said:


> Meh, some people just WANT to have anxiety and panic attacks. Evidence is all around the internet, everyone can access pubmed nowadays.
> 
> peer revieved research? one of hundreds:
> 
> ...


We want to see evidence of "complete recovery" in people who experience panic attacks and anxiety. This is what you promised.

The first study is bizarre; it looks like the active treatment produced very similar results to placebo treatment in terms of self-reported anxiety. However, we don't know whether the difference was significant because they didn't bother to run any statistical tests on this. The treatment did have an effect on neuroendocrine and psychophysiological responses. But unfortunately, these were fairly normal participants in terms of anxiety. I would like to see peer-reviewed, placebo-controlled research showing nutritional supplementation as an effective treatment/miraculous cure for actual anxiety disorders.

The second study shows that supplementation might be useful in poor rural Syrian men who experience anxiety. That doesn't mean I need amino acid supplementation to "cure" my social anxiety disorder.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

tomtom24 said:


> It is that easy, at least with panic attacks. I'm quite sure no one here tried to fix his problem like that - as I personally treated alot of people with it and it works nearly always.
> 
> Sure, you can't fix social problems like lack of skills or unability to communicate with supplements, but for panic attacks and general anxiety symptoms it works like a charm.


Actually, social anxiety disorder responds to many of the same treatments as panic disorder and generalized anxiety disorder. For example, all three disorders respond to SSRIs, benzodiazepines, and cognitive behavioral therapy. So if you think supplements work for one of these disorders, you would have to suspect they work for all of them.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

L-lysine has known anxiolytic properties. The same is true for B-complex.

Neither are particularly powerful, certainly not strong enough to treat anxiety in any meaningful way (I do suppose you mean treat, as curing would require stopping treatment). You would receive a stronger effect from a cup of chamomile tea. Some people do respond particularly well to B-vitamins, but it's likely they were mildly deficient from the start.

I don't know of any other nutrients that are notably mood altering, excluding the obvious case of deficiency.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> The same is true for B-complex.


I've heard of this as well, but never managed to find any credible evidence involving large trials. This article echoes my impression: http://www.calmclinic.com/blog/calm-clinic-review-b-vitamins


----------



## tomtom24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dylan2 said:


> Actually, social anxiety disorder responds to many of the same treatments as panic disorder and generalized anxiety disorder. For example, all three disorders respond to SSRIs, benzodiazepines, and cognitive behavioral therapy. So if you think supplements work for one of these disorders, you would have to suspect they work for all of them.


Ability to interact with others is a skill, same as - for example - ability to play piano. You have to train it, no amount of supplements make you a pianinst - unless you train alot.

Same for social interaction problems, you have to talk with people, talk alot - and and start at the youngest age. If you don't know how to talk, you'll have no confidence, and it's normal. You can't change it with supplements, SSRI or whatever else you can imagine. You have to train. Some people can't learn it, just like some people can't learn how to play piano, or how to draw nice pictures (people with dysgraphia).

Anxiety and panic attacks during social events, on the other hand, are completely different animal. You can be anxiety-free in no time.


----------



## tomtom24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> L-lysine has known anxiolytic properties. The same is true for B-complex.
> 
> Neither are particularly powerful, certainly not strong enough to treat anxiety in any meaningful way (I do suppose you mean treat, as curing would require stopping treatment). You would receive a stronger effect from a cup of chamomile tea. Some people do respond particularly well to B-vitamins, but it's likely they were mildly deficient from the start.
> 
> I don't know of any other nutrients that are notably mood altering, excluding the obvious case of deficiency.


If you have strong lysine deficiency, you'll develop anxiety and strong panic attacks. And they will stop COMPLETELY once you get your lysine levels back to the normal level. Simple as this, in this case panic attacks are nothing but a symptom - just like fever or coughing.

If you aren't deficient, lysine will do nothing for you. But from my experience (and trust me, I successfully treated alot of people) virtually everyone with panic attacks or strong anxiety got some kind of "normal" health problems, such as strong deficiency of certain vitamins/minerals, thyroid disease, lead poisoning and so on.

Treatment mentioned on my website will cure 9 people out of 10 - and I mean cure completely, so they can discount their medicines and be anxiety-free for the rest of their life, as long as they keep track on their health and don't develop health problems again.


----------



## tomtom24 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dylan2 said:


> We want to see evidence of "complete recovery" in people who experience panic attacks and anxiety. This is what you promised.
> 
> The first study is bizarre; it looks like the active treatment produced very similar results to placebo treatment in terms of self-reported anxiety. However, we don't know whether the difference was significant because they didn't bother to run any statistical tests on this. The treatment did have an effect on neuroendocrine and psychophysiological responses. But unfortunately, these were fairly normal participants in terms of anxiety. I would like to see peer-reviewed, placebo-controlled research showing nutritional supplementation as an effective treatment/miraculous cure for actual anxiety disorders.
> 
> The second study shows that supplementation might be useful in poor rural Syrian men who experience anxiety. That doesn't mean I need amino acid supplementation to "cure" my social anxiety disorder.


It's hard to see peer-revieved complete recovery evidence, because, you know, supplements can't be held under patent law, so no one will run such a study. Who should do it? Pharma company who make billions out of SSRI - so they should run a study to prove that people should not take SSRI anymore? Or maybe some supplement producer, so someone else can produce exactly same supplement, but cheaper - and get all the profit out of said study? No one will do it and you should know it already.

Still, some small scale studies are done - mostly in countries like Japan, where big corporations don't have such influence and government actually work in favour of people, not the corporations.

You have two of them - one when after just 10 days of low-dose lysine supplementation they were able to correct hormonal inbalance, which is the root of anxiety. And another, where it's clearly visible that lysine deficiency produce anxiety and panic attacks, which are completely reversible with supplementation. It doesn't matter if you live in Syria or on the freaking moon, your body works exactly the same way - so I don't understand your concerns about "they are from Syria, so this study doesn't matter".

The bottom line is, no one is forcing you to take the supplements. You can take the sertraline and escitalopram for like, you know, forever. It's not my job to convince you. I'm just sharing my experiences - as someone who treated alot of people and had huge success. You don't have to visit me in my office, you don't have to pay me for the visit, you don't have to buy my "special" supplements. I'm sharing my knowledge, for free. If you don't want it, don't take it. I have no profit from this, except from small pleasure of doing good things. Your doctor, on the other hand, have HUGE profit, and basically live out of your disease. So, he will try to concince you. I will not.

ps. sorry for my English in these posts, I'm still learning this language.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I hear the same things from homeopaths.

I have no formal background in medicine. I am, however, a logician. And I know bad arguments when I see them.


----------



## tomtom24 (Aug 28, 2013)

the difference is, no single study proved efficiency of homeopathy, no single study proved efficiency of SSRI (anyone was permanently cured by it, ever?), while anxiogenic effect of nutritional deficiences is a fact. You can't have opinions about facts, you know. 

The only thing to discuss here is - how many cases of anxiety is caused solely by nutritional deficiences and conditions such as thyroid disease or lead poisoning. From my experience (as I treat people daily) - almost 100%. 

You risk nothing with basic supplements, after all. And it never hurt to run basic blood tests.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I've tried lots and lots of supplements to try and relieve my depression and anxiety, and it's been complicated because of various issues I have. Fatigue, general anxiety, social anxiety, ocd, body dysmorphic disorder, anger and irritability issues, dry skin and hair has been falling out. What I've found in trying to treat myself is many supplements will help one issue, but push another out of whack. 

For example, many things that give me energy also increase anger and irritability. High epa fish oil helped my energy/depression, but made my hair fall out. Phosphatidyl choline helped with social anxiety and body dysmorphia, but increased my depression. I've been trying to do this for over a year and have spent tons of money. I just can't seem to find the right combination to address all the issues I have.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

tomtom24 said:


> the difference is, no single study proved efficiency of homeopathy


Correct.



> no single study proved efficiency of SSRI (anyone was permanently cured by it, ever?)


Errr, what? SSRIs are used because they work. As a treatment, for some people. They were never intended to be a cure. Neither is something like DBS.

Curing anxiety requires an actual rewiring of the brain. As far as I know, this is only accomplished permanently through the efforts of CBT.

By claiming that nutrients cure someone of anxiety means to say that these nutrients are actively rewiring brain chemistry. That's a pretty bold claim.



> , while anxiogenic effect of nutritional deficiences is a fact. You can't have opinions about facts, you know.


I don't see anyone here disputing that.



> The only thing to discuss here is - how many cases of anxiety is caused solely by nutritional deficiences and conditions such as thyroid disease or lead poisoning. From my experience (as I treat people daily) - almost 100%.


Are you in an area that's affected heavily by poverty?

The reason the Syrian study was discounted was because of the poor living conditions. Nutrient deficiency is exceedingly rare in a first world country. Something like lead poisoning is pretty rare too, due to the regulations involved.


----------

